# WNEU P/T Security Assistant



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Security Assistant (Part-time)*
Institution:
*Western New England University*

Location:
Springfield, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
04/07/2021

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time


To be capable of functioning as a Security Assistant working with one or more security members to ensure that a safe environment is maintained within the Alumni Healthful Living Center. Properly perform security and access control procedures in place at the Alumni Healthful Living Center. Perform building inspections, being alert to anything of a hazardous nature, ill or injured persons. To also act as a deterrent against vandalism, theft or other unlawful acts at the Alumni Healthful Living Center. Must be capable of submitting thorough and comprehensive reports on all incidents that he/she is involved with wherever assigned. Report any and all maintenance problems related to alarms, uniforms, or other security related equipment to their immediate supervisor.
Must be in good physical condition .Must successfully pass a background check conducted by the Department of Public Safety. Must be able to become certified in Cardio-Pulmonary Resuscitation (CPR).Must possess strong verbal and written communications skills.
Must be available to work 8 to 32 hours per week; dependent upon shift availability hired at. Must be available to be assigned to days, evenings, and weekends.
Western New England University is a private, independent, coeducational institution founded in 1919. Located on an attractive 215-acre suburban campus in Springfield, Massachusetts, Western New England University serves 3,900 students, including more than 2,600 full-time undergraduate students. Undergraduate, graduate, and professional programs are offered through Colleges of Arts and Sciences, Business, Engineering, and Pharmacy, and School of Law.
To apply to this position please visit http://employment.wne.edu.

*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Human Resources
Western New England University

Online App. Form:
http://employment.wne.edu


----------

